# Wanted to know if i can get back images.



## quilliam (Jan 30, 2012)

My name is quilliam. I'm new to this forum so I apologize if this question is in the wrong place or has been asked before. I have canon camera with which I have taken a alot of photos. I gave to my friend to copy it and while returning he deleted some photo through them . Wanted to know if I can get them back.


----------

